

Google's silent experiment for readers to access publisher's content - Sato
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/10/how-google-is-quietly-experimenting-in-new-ways-for-readers-to-access-publishers-content/

======
Sato
I guess they start competing with DoubleRecall, the smart YC funded
startup[1]. Nice competition!

[1] <http://doublerecall.com/>

